# Flaked corn alternative? ?



## pjsyrax (12/7/14)

Hi all, looking to make a brew that uses flaked corn/maize.

Problem is that my LHBS or other nearby (sth east Melbourne) don't seem to stock it. Can't find it in the eBay sellers either. 

Are there any alternatives we can get easily here in Australia? I read about corn grist but also read it's hard to find here.

Any info would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## gap (12/7/14)

You could use polenta, available from the supermarket.


----------



## Black n Tan (12/7/14)

Grain and Grape stock it and can deliver.


----------



## pjsyrax (12/7/14)

OK. Must call them as I couldn't find it on their website. Would the polenta be 1:1 substitute in the mash?


----------



## Black n Tan (12/7/14)

pjsyrax said:


> OK. Must call them as I couldn't find it on their website. Would the polenta be 1:1 substitute in the mash?


http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/products/category/NFBWLKNJ%20grain-malted-and-unmalted/3BRIESS+YELLOW+CORN+FLAKE


----------



## pjsyrax (12/7/14)

Cheers, my mistake, was looking under Flaked.


----------



## old mike (12/7/14)

Most pet stores sell it.


----------



## sp0rk (12/7/14)

Either Polenta or pure cracked corn chook feed will do the job


----------



## Not For Horses (12/7/14)

I've used cracked corn a few times but found that you need to cook it before adding to the mash. The last brew I used it in I did a cereal mash and got great efficiency.


----------



## Bribie G (12/7/14)

Polenta is a direct sub at a quarter of the price. Cook to a mush first using some reserved water.


----------



## Vini2ton (12/7/14)

Instant polenta? Recently I chucked some straight in the mash as I thought it had already been watchamacallitized. Was I mistaken?


----------



## Screwtop (12/7/14)

Bribie G said:


> Polenta is a direct sub at a quarter of the price. Cook to a mush first using some reserved water.


What he said.....................

That is all.

Screwy


----------



## TidalPete (12/7/14)

> Polenta is a direct sub at a quarter of the price. Cook to a mush first using some reserved water.


+2

Hell yeah! :beerbang:


----------



## vykuza (12/7/14)

++1 for Polenta - Cook it with lots of water, then right in the mash.

You will see all traces of it disappear!


----------



## Bribie G (14/7/14)

Instant polenta might just work, I did it once and didn't get a starch haze. But it's easy to cook up and we all have a stockpot or two hanging around from our kit n kilo days. If you are anywhere near an Indian or Asian grocery you can pick Polenta up for as little as $1.50 a kilo.

Also, goes great as a side dish with Ratatouille, Italian pasta sauces. And a lot of South Indian curries as a rice sub.


----------

